
Cybertruck Behind the Scenes – They DID Test the Window - pointseventhree
https://toolandgadget.com/tesla-cybertruck-they-did-actually-test-it/
======
canada_dry
If it was in fact the same vehicle's glass, it's certainly plausible that the
glass had weakened and likely even already micro fractures after the test run.

